# Tenir tupè



## TraductoraPobleSec

Diu Pla: "A Barcelona, les porteres són més embadocades i somnolentes, tenen menys tupè".

Em pregunto si mai feu servir aquesta expressió per indicar que una persona és desvergonyida. Em fa l'efecte que els de la meva generació diem gairebé tots "tenir morro", oi?

Quines altres expressions feu anar?

Moltes mercis


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Em fa l'efecte que els de la meva generació diem gairebé tots "tenir morro", oi?
> 
> Moltes mercis


 

Exacte.


----------



## ernest_

Tenir cara o _jeta_, o també, quins collons que té!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Us sonava, però, això de tenir tupè?


----------



## ernest_

Mai de la vida ho havia sentit en aquest sentit.


----------



## xupxup

També tenir barra.

No sé si esteu d'acord però trobo que no és el mateix tenir collons que tenir morro. Tenir collons (o pebrots) és ser valent, donar la cara, assumir un error i les conseqüències, o dir les veritats a qui sigui sense por de reprimendes. Tenir barra és més aviat aprofitar-se de la bona voluntat i de la bona educació de la gent, fer-se el viu... Potser sí que qui té barra té pebrots, però segur que no tothom que té pebrots té barra.


----------



## ernest_

xupxup said:


> No sé si esteu d'acord però trobo que no és el mateix tenir collons que tenir morro. Tenir collons (o pebrots) és ser valent, donar la cara, assumir un error i les conseqüències, o dir les veritats a qui sigui sense por de reprimendes. Tenir barra és més aviat aprofitar-se de la bona voluntat i de la bona educació de la gent, fer-se el viu... Potser sí que qui té barra té pebrots, però segur que no tothom que té pebrots té barra.



És cert, però "tenir collons" també té el sentit de tenir barra, a part del de ser valent.


----------



## Dixie!

Tenir molt de morro o molta cara. Això de tupé mai ho havia sentit.


----------



## Mei

Montse, és tupè, amb accent obert?? Jo ho dic com la Dixie! De totes maneres, jo no ho faig servir i no ho coneixia. Jo dic "tenir un morro que se'l trepitja", "tenir més cara que esquena" i si ja passa de mida "tenir uns collons com un toro!"  

Salut!


----------



## pakitomedina

tampoc ho havia sentit mai, afegeixo una nova frase

"té unes galtes que se les trepitja"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> És cert, però "tenir collons" també té el sentit de tenir barra, a part del de ser valent.


 
D'acord amb l'Ernest. El to, com sempre, té la clau. Tenir collons com a sinònim de tenir barra sol dir-se de la següent manera: "Pero quins collons que tens!"


----------



## Samaruc

Per allò de la desitjable equitat entre els sexes, almenys a València, val a dir que, en el to que dieu de "tenir barra", l'expressió "quina figa tens" (o, donant més mostres de creativitat mediterrània, "tens una figa com un cabàs" ) aplicat a dones és tan normal com "quins collons tens" aplicat a homes.

No és que siguen expressions gaire fines, no, però per ací se senten bastant sovint...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes. Tenint en compte els comentaris, veig que _tenir tupè_ no forma part dels vostres "idiolectes" 

Jo tampoc no estava familiaritzada amb aquesta expressió i la vaig trobar en un Pla l'altre dia. Com sempre, el mestre de Palafrugell és una font.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Mei said:


> Montse, és tupè, amb accent obert?? J
> 
> Salut!


  Un mica off topic, però se us acut alguna altra paraula que acabi amb e oberta???


----------



## Mei

avellanainphilly said:


> Un mica off topic, però se us acut alguna altra paraula que acabi amb e oberta???



cafè?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Mei said:


> cafè?


clar! que tonta! 

Afegit: durant una estona no me'n venia cap al cap, i ara no se'm paren d'acudir (mercè, parer). Total, no em feu gaire cas...


----------



## Mei

avellanainphilly said:


> clar! que tonta!



 Es que n'he pres abans, descafeinat, és clar!


----------



## xupxup

I també tenir penques!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> I també tenir penques!


 
I tant! Se sol dir: "Quines penques!"

Això sí, Xupxup, és una "cosa nostra"  o es diu arreu de l'àmbit lingüístic català?


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I tant! Se sol dir: "Quines penques!"
> 
> Això sí, Xupxup, és una "cosa nostra"  o es diu arreu de l'àmbit lingüístic català?



Jo sempre ho he sentit a dir.
Records al Poble-Sec


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Jo sempre ho he sentit a dir.
> Records al Poble-Sec


 
Ai, quina llàstima! Jo ja perseguia l'exclusiva!


----------

